# General > Pets Corner >  give your dogs an extra cuddle

## MISS K

:: my doggie died yesterday morning and my heart is absolutely breaking, he was coming up for 4 and was a huge part of our family, we fitted in around him, he was so important,after a super day at the beach, he must have found a ball and unfortunately it got stuck in his intestines, the vets did everything they could for him but there was too much damage, so give your dogs an extra cuddle as id give anything to give him a huge hug.

----------


## stewart4364

So very sorry to hear about the unfortunate death of your much adored dog. It is such a sad time when you lose a faithful and loving friend.

----------


## Torvaig

> my doggie died yesterday morning and my heart is absolutely breaking, he was coming up for 4 and was a huge part of our family, we fitted in around him, he was so important,after a super day at the beach, he must have found a ball and unfortunately it got stuck in his intestines, the vets did everything they could for him but there was too much damage, so give your dogs an extra cuddle as id give anything to give him a huge hug.


MissK.  :Frown:  so sorry to hear of the loss of your dog and yes, I will give mine an extra cuddle just for you. Thinking of you...

----------


## corgiman

I really am so sorry to hear that, and will give mine a cuddle for you

----------


## sassylass

I'm very sorry for your loss, poor pup and poor you  ::

----------


## MISS K

:: thank you all very much, he was my baby boy, the tears just keep coming.

----------


## Liz

Oh I am so very, very sorry for your loss. :Frown: 

All of us who love our pets know the heart wrenching pain you are experiencing just now and there will be lots of love going out to you at this awful, awful time.

In time you will be able to remember your lovely doggie with smiles instead of tears.

Take good care and I will give Benjy, my dog, a cuddle from you.

----------


## Ash

aaaauuw my eyes are welling up, im so so sorry for ur loss..... my heart goes out to u and ur family xxxx ::

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

So sorry to hear about your dog Miss K. I know how horrible it is to lose a pet, I'm thinking of you and your family.

----------


## WeeBurd

MissK, my heart is breaking for you.  I had the pleasure of meeting your dog,  and he was an absolute superstar, a bundle of fun!  My thoughts are with you and your family at this horrid time.

WeeBurd.
xx

----------


## neepnipper

So sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking losing a pet and in such sad circumstances.

Giving all my lot hugs for you and sending you a big hug too.

----------


## nanoo

Miss K i'm so very sorry to hear your sad news, i've been where you are now and i can only say, it will get better and you will remember the fun you had and the many things you did with your dog and be able to smile about it. I will hug my moggies tonight a little bit more than usual and think of you. God Bless.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I am so sorry to read of your tragic loss - my heart goes out to you Miss K. 

LB   ::

----------


## MISS K

:: thank you to everyone who has wished us well, we have just faced another hurdle and that was to go a bring him home (cremated) he will be going back down to dornoch beach, in the next few weeks, all the messages have meant so much, remember the extra cuddles now.

----------


## binbob

i am so sorry for ur loss. i lost one of my cockers[abbi aged 10 years 8 months] on monday.she had cancer.her mum ,becky died in nov. 2005 and her aunty pippa died last may[2006].such a lot of loss also lost my dad sept. 2005.
i know exactly how distressed u are feeling and i will say a wee prayer for ur dog.
i still have 5 cockers and my baby basset .............but the others are so missed and loved.
we will all meet again at the rainbow bridge.
bobbi

----------


## MISS K

:: thank you binbob, that was so lovely, poor Abbi, you will feel the same as we do, my goodness you certainly are a dog lover, my boy was just like having half a dozen though he was a springer so you can imagine how quiet and calm the house is now, he was absolutely full of himself, a real character.

----------


## itsteven

i am so sorry for your loss i am thinking of you at this time xx

----------


## luskentyre

I'm really sorry Miss K.  I hope you get some comfort from everyone's good wishes.  Take care.

----------


## Lolabelle

Miss K, I am really feeling for you, just the thought of losing either of my dogs makes me feel a bit choked up. Hope you just remember the good times soon, and less the loss.

----------


## Mother Bear

So sad to hear of your loss.....thinking of you loads x

----------


## MISS K

> I'm really sorry Miss K. I hope you get some comfort from everyone's good wishes. Take care.


when i put the message on the board it was really just to make everyone appreciate their pet just that wee bit more, but i never expected quite the response i have absolutely taken comfort from all the good wishes and PMs i have been sent not just me but the family have,  the tears keep flowing even in public ive been reduced to a gibbering wreck, but i dont care thats how much i loved him.

----------


## binbob

miss k...i hope u are managing to get through ur loss.......i have thought about u.we are still missing our abbi ,but she is in a better place now........running free probably seeing ur lovely springer boy there too.
are u going to have another dog soon???sometimes we feel guilty ,but i do not think we should.another wee dog would be good for u.

even with my 6 other dogs in the house ,things are quiet........so i can just imagine how much ur loss is felt.
u take care.

----------


## Liz

> miss k...i hope u are managing to get through ur loss.......i have thought about u.we are still missing our abbi ,but she is in a better place now........running free probably seeing ur lovely springer boy there too.
> are u going to have another dog soon???sometimes we feel guilty ,but i do not think we should.another wee dog would be good for u.
> 
> even with my 6 other dogs in the house ,things are quiet........so i can just imagine how much ur loss is felt.
> u take care.


Sorry for your loss as well Binbob and it doesn't matter how many other dogs you have there will be a gap left which only Abbi would fill but I am sure they are a great comfort to you.
It is so common for us to feel guilt(misplaced) when we lose a much loved pet.
The pain of losing them is the only bad thing about having a pet.
Like you, I believe that they do live on and we will meet them again one day, :Grin:

----------


## MISS K

We have had little Miss ks birthday this weekend and that has kept us busy and focused on her, family up and talking about Jake has helped, he was very missed as everyone could eat without running the risk of their food disappearing ::  i am in the throws now of  thinking about having another dog, the house doesnt feel right without a dog, im still doing my walks which feels such a waste (i could give a dog more than his daily quota of walks), we are moving house in 2 weeks and i think once we are settled then i think we will probably discuss which road to go down, as there a a few options out there. jake will always be in our thoughts but we could offer a doggie a loving home with plenty walks, i know i wont be over jake for a very long time, and i do feel guilty about another dog, but there are so many out there who need a home.

----------


## corgiman

There are many rescue dogs out there who would love a second chance and I am sure Jake would be very proud of you and happy that his sad and untimely passing gave a needy dog a chance at a really good life.

----------


## binbob

thank u for ur very kind words..much appreciated.
our wee orange roan girl ,saffi who was abbi s best pal ,they slept together.she is really missing abbi ..has gone around the house crying today,very unsettled.

i know she will be fine ,given time and lots of cuddles.i am so glad u also beleive we will all meet our lost pets again..i truly do.

another of my girls ,lottie ,a blue roan spent most of the time my dad was ill[14 months] with him ,in his room.
he died sept. 2005 and lottie is still in his room........so dedicated and faithful.i think she is waiting for him to come home........a real greyfriars bobby.

i am hoping to move to caithness in sept. and love this connection already.
thank u.

----------


## Liz

> thank u for ur very kind words..much appreciated.
> our wee orange roan girl ,saffi who was abbi s best pal ,they slept together.she is really missing abbi ..has gone around the house crying today,very unsettled.
> 
> i know she will be fine ,given time and lots of cuddles.i am so glad u also beleive we will all meet our lost pets again..i truly do.
> 
> another of my girls ,lottie ,a blue roan spent most of the time my dad was ill[14 months] with him ,in his room.
> he died sept. 2005 and lottie is still in his room........so dedicated and faithful.i think she is waiting for him to come home........a real greyfriars bobby.
> 
> i am hoping to move to caithness in sept. and love this connection already.
> thank u.


So sorry that Saffi is missing Abbi so much. Try the homeopathic remedy Ignatia as this can really help with grief both in humans and animals.
Lottie obviously loved your Dad very much and she must have been a great comfort to him.
Animals can teach us so much don't you think?

----------


## Liz

> We have had little Miss ks birthday this weekend and that has kept us busy and focused on her, family up and talking about Jake has helped, he was very missed as everyone could eat without running the risk of their food disappearing i am in the throws now of  thinking about having another dog, the house doesnt feel right without a dog, im still doing my walks which feels such a waste (i could give a dog more than his daily quota of walks), we are moving house in 2 weeks and i think once we are settled then i think we will probably discuss which road to go down, as there a a few options out there. jake will always be in our thoughts but we could offer a doggie a loving home with plenty walks, i know i wont be over jake for a very long time, and i do feel guilty about another dog, but there are so many out there who need a home.


You will never truly get over losing Jake but the raw grief will ease and in it's place will come wonderful memories.
I still can't look at photos of my dog Timmy who died about six years ago but I do think about him and smile.

You could give another poor dog a lovely home and you shouldn't feel at all guilty about this.
It is testament to how lovely a companion Jake was that you want another doggie to share your life with.
Walks just aren't the same on your own are they?

Just give yourself time and, when you are ready, some doggie is going to be very lucky to get such a wonderful home!

----------

